# First Gear Southern Railway Signal Maintenance Truck



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fellow MLSers

Please take a look in the classified ads under the Accessories category for my ad. This is a great gift for the garden railroader in your life, or for yourself.

In addition to being a MLS member, I am also a member of the Fairfax Ststaion Railroad Museum wich is located in Fairfax Station, Virginia. in 2006, we developed this variation of the Power Wagon with First Gear. It was developed as a fund raiser for the museum. 

Thank you for helping out our museum.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello, 

I'm interested in purchasing a truck.... You'll need to activate the ability to accept PM's from others in "My Settings" I believe. At this juncture your account only accepts messages from "friends". 

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Need to show a e-mail address or mailing address.. It only shows this when you click on your ads in classified. 

" Send Message 
The person you are trying to contact only accepts private messages from friends. "


----------



## jmitulla (Mar 7, 2008)

I have tried to update my profile to allow PMs. Hopefully it worked. If not, please contact me at [email protected]


----------

